# New Sandisk CF Extreme Pro packaging or fake memory?



## fegari (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi

Bought 2 CF Sandisk 32GB Extreme Pro (160Mb/s, UDMA 7) from Amazon (Spain).

Both packages look like the one in the second picture which is the same you can see pretty much everywhere. 

However, after opening, one of the memories does not have the golden band on the top and bears a different look (first picture)...did I get a fake mem from Amazon or is this somehow the new look of the Extreme Pro's?

Left Memory No.1 which is the on expected and matches the package
Right Memory No.2: the weird one

Fyi i've contacted Sandisk and expect their reply.

thx for your feedback!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 10, 2014)

It's easy to check
Put the card in a reader and copy 30gb of
Movies onto the card
If it succeeds it's fine then play each movie 
To verify they copied ok
If it fails due to being a fake the card
Will Crash and no longer function at all
The card actually looks
Like older cards to me so it's wierd it was in
The new packaging


----------



## Joe M (Jun 10, 2014)

You can also check transfer speeds if you have a card reader. Fakes tend to be slow. It's a real puzzler for sure as they both look real but why would it be in the new packaging? I'm curious to find out Sandisk's response to this.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2014)

Let us know what Sandisk says. It could be old stock, but unlikely. Dealers have been swindled by scammers, they think they got a deal on a surplus lot of product, and buy it rather than go thru a distributor.


----------



## mpphoto (Jun 10, 2014)

I believe SanDisk is in the process of changing their labeling. I just ordered two SD cards today from Amazon (US) as part of their Gold Box sale, and on the webpage it says the labels may be different from what is pictured on the page.

A while back, I ordered two SanDisk SD cards from B&H. One was the black label like I had been buying for a couple of years, and one was the gold label.

If you bought from Amazon itself and not an Amazon partner, I would assume your card is real. I only buy my memory from Amazon or B&H, so I figure I am reasonably safe from getting a fake.

I have noticed that even if you get two cards with the same label, they may look different on the back. SanDisk seems to change their labeling and card designs.


----------



## fegari (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks to all for the comments.

Got the Sandisk replay (kudos for the reactivity) and this is what they say. I copy so it may help others:

_Thank you for contacting SanDisk Technical Support. My name is XXXXXX and I am here to assist you.

I understand you would like to verify the authenticity of your new SanDisk 32GB CF Extreme Pro 160Mb/s memory card.

We are glad to confirm that both cards are genuine SanDisk products. The reason you observe the difference on the one with the black label and gold lettering is because we have very recently changed the labels on the Extreme Pro line. 

Both cards are genuine and we have registered them under your name for warranty purposes.

For future reference please bear in mind that the best way to ensure you are purchasing an authentic SanDisk product is to buy from an authorized SanDisk reseller. You may view our distributor/reseller list to locate an authorized SanDisk reseller in your area: Find a Retailer/Distributor
We remain at your service for any additional information or assistance._

br


----------



## Joe M (Jun 10, 2014)

Glad to hear everything is ok! There are few things in life as nerve wracking like wondering if your images will be safe on the cards in your camera. It's a little odd that they would pop two different labeled cards into the new package but as you say, this will probably be a great help to others who may find themselves buying cards during the transition.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 10, 2014)

fegari said:


> Both cards are genuine and we have registered them under your name for warranty purposes.



How do you register a card for warranty purposes? I have never done that


----------



## fegari (Jun 10, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> fegari said:
> 
> 
> > Both cards are genuine and we have registered them under your name for warranty purposes.
> ...



I've asked them the same question, hoping to get a link to check that out too.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jun 10, 2014)

Good to know! I had my first card failure(in at least a decade or so), earlier this month, so I am kind of jumpy on the cards thing right now. Always bought Lexar and SanDisk, assuming I was safe. Fortunately, the redundancy plan kicked in.


----------

